# I'm A Celebrity - Get Me Out of Here



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

Am I the only one watching this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Am I the only one that is ready to Bitch Slap Heidi & Spencer ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am I the only one that did not know Sanjaya (sp) was a Celebrity  ?


----------



## elongreach (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm watching it and I'm totally getting bored already.  I am so with you on that Heidi and Spencer crap.  I am quite sure they knew what they were getting into before they got there.  This is not the hills, stop that crying crap.  Personally I think they have half celebs and half "E" listers (if that's such a thing).


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree like that one show ...what was the name that had the Brat, Mini Me, all those has beens living in one stupid house


----------



## elongreach (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh it is so on the tip of my tongue....Oh the Surreal Life!  At least with this one they have some sad sad challenges.  Did you see Sanjaya just swallow that Iguana's tail whole?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

He did not even chew...he is a animal...I'm gonna call him later


----------



## elongreach (Jun 1, 2009)

LMAO!  I can't believe we are the only people watching this!  This is true entertainment!  I can totally see Janice doing just as well as she did in the UK version.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

I know I like weird Reality TV...everyone else is watch Jon & Kate + 8


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG Rod Blagojevich  wife is on the show...I am dying!!!!


----------



## elongreach (Jun 1, 2009)

Yup, she took his place which is weird.  He said he wanted to be on the show to provide for his family.  However I'm pretty sure this is for charity.  So this is completely confusing me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

^ I know they get paid NO money??? Unless we are fooled and they do actually


----------



## elongreach (Jun 1, 2009)

Maybe they do??? But like most celeb shows they say it's for charity.  Whatever.  Are you ready for the Trauma tank?  I sure am!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes it is getting better as it goes on...But watch they show results next show and I'm gonna be pissed....I am so ready for Big Brother that is my fav reality show!!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm sure they get paid something.

I was tripping when Sanjaya volunteered to give Lou the daily foot massage.  I howled!  Lou is hot though.  I really like him now that he's a little older.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

yeah Azia I knew you would watch it with me....I honestly think he will win...There is nothing he won't do I don't think


----------



## aziajs (Jun 2, 2009)

^^^LOL...yeah.  Maybe so.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm watching it right now. It pisses me off how the hosts focused soo much at being dumb cunts about spencer and heidi. Who fucking cares about their hills-ism, wrestlercunt is stupid and fug.

I love Janice


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 2, 2009)

I couldn't continue watching it so I switched the channel after 3 minutes.


Spencer's creepy flesh-colored beard is really not playing around. It's out and ready for action.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 2, 2009)

^^^ LOL...yeah those are gonna be some blonde blonde babies...not to mention I don't think they should breed by any means!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ LOL...yeah those are gonna be some blonde blonde babies...not to mention I don't think they should breed by any means!_

 
Luckily (for humanity), they're gonna adopt a tall,young African boy and name him _Dunk _Pratt. You know, cuz that's not ignorant at all.


----------



## SuSana (Jun 2, 2009)

Hmmm they're using the term "celebrity" pretty loosely with this show.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Hmmm they're using the term "celebrity" pretty loosely with this show._

 
They do on all the celeb-based reality shows.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh my God Heidi and Spencer make me want to throw up!  Why in the hell do they think that they are such big "celebrities"?  At least the other people on the show (minus Sanjaya) have actually done something to have their fame.  They are only famous for a LAME reality show.  I can't even understand why people have any interest in them.  

I am ashamed of myself for even wasting my time watching this show!


----------



## hrockstar (Jun 3, 2009)

up until now i wouldn't have been able to immediately recognize Heidi/Spencer without a caption/sidebar saying it was them (does he really think they are celebrities and that famous or is he goofing??) and i figured she would bug me the most of the two....notsomuch...I can't even find a word to describe him that wouldn't insult the word   LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

I am glad they left the show...But I must admit as it was boring as hell with them it is dead with out them....John Salley and Janice get in to a big brawl...maybe that will spice things up...If not I have to go back to Discovery for real!


----------



## SuSana (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ I heard on the radio they begged NBC to let them go back and they choppered them back.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 3, 2009)

There is a German version of it I watch sometimes


----------

